# Pup has days and nights mixed up



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She definitely has you guys trained. In this instance since she has regular times out of the crate I woudl suggest she go back in the crate at night and try to retrain her when night time is. After a month or so take her back out and see how she acts. I know that you don;t want her in the crate all night and then all day while you are at work but I think in this instance I would for a while.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That one is tough. Do you ignore her when she wakes up?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What about changing the the walk right after your wife gets home to just letting them play out in the yard and right before you go to bed take her on a long walk.....then when its bed time put her in her crate with a stuffed kong.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> What about changing the the walk right after your wife gets home to just letting them play out in the yard and right before you go to bed take her on a long walk.....then when its bed time put her in her crate with a stuffed kong.


I thought of that too but she walks him through the cemetary and it might be scary in the dark. I would also think about getting some steps so she can get up in bed and maybe she wont wake you up to get in the bed. 
Good luck, I am going through this some with my puppy but he just likes to stay up half the night.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like Hooch...days= nights....nights=days!!!! LOL


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought of steps too....or some sort of ramp. We have a love seat at the foot of our bed (it's one of those really high beds), and Benny uses it as a step stool when he wants to take a snooze in the afternoon with Jacques.

ORRRRRRRR......you can try vinegar and water in a spray bottle. Keep by the bed, and when she starts, spray her and tell her to go lie down. Ignoring might work too.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Sounds like Hooch...days= nights....nights=days!!!! LOL


Your more right than you know. LOL


----------

